# 2020 3500HD truck build



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey all,

I bought a 2020 3500HD (yes I know the majority of folks think it's ugly as sin.. But it's a work truck) and I'm in the process of building it out. It will have a wideout on the front and a 16 foot short iron plow on the back. Western 1.5 striker in bed and I'm also building a brine sprayer that will have 150 gallon tank (pre wet pavement only).

new truck builds are fun! If you like you can follow me on YouTube for cool drone videos of the short iron working once it snows.

here is my initial review of the truck after owning it 45 days.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice. I think those new trucks look awesome.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Nope, OP is right, ugly as sin

Congrats on a new truck tho


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

I get a lot of compliments! I also get a lot of funny looks!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> I get a lot of compliments! I also get a lot of funny looks!


All of my friends that said they didnt like the new look said they liked my truck when they saw it in person. I dont have very many friends and we aren't the type to be nice to each other.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Those are the best friends to have. I like the look of the V on that truck. I am sticking to my wideout this season. I plow a walmart and some other large areas and feel like the wideout will carry more.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

m_ice said:


> All of my friends that said they didnt like the new look said they liked my truck when they saw it in person. I dont have very many friends and we aren't the type to be nice to each other.
> View attachment 197413


I was checking out the new 10-6 the other day and thought it would be a beast!!


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

I like them.. I’d like to set in one, supposed to be a couple inches taller in the cab.. I’m pretty short, feels like I’m setting on the floor in my ‘15


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

buttaluv said:


> I like them.. I'd like to set in one, supposed to be a couple inches taller in the cab.. I'm pretty short, feels like I'm setting on the floor in my '15


My wife is 5 foot 5 and loves to drive it.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

buttaluv said:


> I like them.. I'd like to set in one, supposed to be a couple inches taller in the cab.. I'm pretty short, feels like I'm setting on the floor in my '15





SchertzServicesLLC said:


> My wife is 5 foot 5 and loves to drive it.


I'm 6' 4" and wife is 5' 4", we are both comfortable. Her only complaint is she can't see the nose.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

That’s what my wife says... if the front wasn’t so big.. honestly I didn’t notice that until she said something..


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

m_ice said:


> All of my friends that said they didnt like the new look said they liked my truck when they saw it in person. I dont have very many friends and we aren't the type to be nice to each other.
> View attachment 197413


now its a good looking rig, until the plow comes off.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I bought a 2020 3500HD (yes I know the majority of folks think it's ugly as sin.. But it's a work truck) and I'm in the process of building it out. It will have a wideout on the front and a 16 foot short iron plow on the back. Western 1.5 striker in bed and I'm also building a brine sprayer that will have 150 gallon tank (pre wet pavement only).
> 
> ...


The steps just behind the cab look like they'd catch a load of mud and snow that was kicked up by the front tyres. Are the steps supported by some type of internal structure/frame?


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

BUFF said:


> The steps just behind the cab look like they'd catch a load of mud and snow that was kicked up by the front tyres. Are the steps supported by some type of internal structure/frame?


Yes they are integrated into the frame well. I'm 324 pounds and they don't budge at all!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

324#.... little guy eh....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Plow, salter w/ prewet, SRW, try to step out when DOT weighs you...lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> All of my friends that said they didnt like the new look said they liked my truck when they saw it in person. I dont have very many friends and we aren't the type to be nice to each other.
> View attachment 197413


Waiting for your TubeYou video...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Waiting for your TubeYou video...


I'll ask my 9 year old and report back


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> I'll ask my 9 year old and report back


He's probably bizzie


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> He's probably bizzie


Probably


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice setup. Ill keep my '19 for a bit... 

I still think that GM is a bunch of morons... and not even for the making the truck ugly as a Ford...

The fact that they put a unknown motor in the gas trucks and an unknown transmission in the diesels... hope it all works out.

Never was a fan of having the latest and greatest first generations of a new truck or car, just due to the recalls and stupid little issues that they had to work out.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

OP, congrats on the new truck.

GM believes the new design is a winner based on sales:
http://gmauthority.com/blog/2019/11/all-new-2020-silverado-hd-flying-off-dealer-lots/


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kevin_NJ said:


> OP, congrats on the new truck.
> 
> GM believes the new design is a winner based on sales:
> http://gmauthority.com/blog/2019/11/all-new-2020-silverado-hd-flying-off-dealer-lots/


McDonald's has sold billions of "burgers" too.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Kevin_NJ said:


> OP, congrats on the new truck.
> 
> GM believes the new design is a winner based on sales:
> http://gmauthority.com/blog/2019/11/all-new-2020-silverado-hd-flying-off-dealer-lots/


i think the chevy stealership in town still has the same first truck that they put out on the lot months ago here... :laugh:


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I still have not seen one in person. 
Have not gone looking for one either.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kevin_NJ said:


> I still have not seen one in person..


Cuz they're "flying" oof the lots.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> i think the chevy stealership in town still has the same first truck that they put out on the lot months ago here... :laugh:


Could be geographical location.... now if it was a new Combine it'd be a different story…..


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

BUFF said:


> Could be geographical location.... now if it was a new Combine it'd be a different story…..


Meh... they move a ton of the 2019's but no one around here has much interest in these new Chebbys yet...


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Plows on!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Meh... they move a ton of the 2019's but no one around here has much interest in these new Chebbys yet...


'19's moved because of the new model.... just like the last year before DEF went on equipment and vehicles.... seen it a million times...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You want to buy after a strike. Thats when they build the best they can. Also i dont know whether anyone notices but strikes come at new product lauches..
I dont buy often enough to keep on top of the new offerings, its a whole new truck every 12 years. Its gonna take me 3 years of waranty to figure out the radio


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Its gonna take me 3 years of waranty to figure out the radio


I give my kids the book and they show me how to run them, just like selluar fones....


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> Those are the best friends to have. I like the look of the V on that truck. I am sticking to my wideout this season. I plow a walmart and some other large areas and feel like the wideout will carry more.


 You must be one of those "trust funders".It's against the plowing laws to plow a Walmart with anything that's not 20 years old, leaking fluids and loosing parts .(and money)


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

leigh said:


> You must be one of those "trust funders".It's against the plowing laws to plow a Walmart with anything that's not 20 years old, leaking fluids and loosing parts .(and money)


Lol what's a "trust funder" like a daddy's money joke?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> Lol what's a "trust funder" like a daddy's money joke?


 Thumbs Uppayuppayuppayup


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> Lol what's a "trust funder" like a daddy's money joke?


 Private message Mark O,he'll explain to you the average day in the life of a trustfunder, wait till after 9am,he may still be with his personal trainer and masseuse.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

leigh said:


> Thumbs Uppayuppayuppayup


Lol no, I'm just not one of those idiots that bids 25k on a seasonal contract for a 12 acre lot. Definitely not family money!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

So the 2020 comes with the 10 speed trans, and im hearing they changed the axle gear ratio to 3.42.... that the 3.73 or 4.10 arent options. is this true?


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Mr.Markus said:


> So the 2020 comes with the 10 speed trans, and im hearing they changed the axle gear ratio to 3.42.... that the 3.73 or 4.10 arent options. is this true?


I would have to look into it. I believe that's only the Diesel options. I am 99% sure mine has the 6 speed.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry for the derail, i thought yours was diesel. Nice setup.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> So the 2020 comes with the 10 speed trans, and im hearing they changed the axle gear ratio to 3.42.... that the 3.73 or 4.10 arent options. is this true?


Shoulda bought a '19.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> I would have to look into it. I believe that's only the Diesel options. I am 99% sure mine has the 6 speed.


Video???


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Video???


What are you WhizzPenn now...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> What are you WhizzPenn now...


Just filling in since he went Casper...


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Video???


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Jennifer..what are the axle ratios available...?


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Mr.Markus said:


> Hi Jennifer..what are the axle ratios available...?


Lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> I am 99% sure mine has the 6 speed.


Not to be a wanker..... You're not sure of how many speeds the transmission has or what gearing it has?
To me those are basic thing's you should know when buying a pick up, if not you can have the wrong pickup for it's intended use/purpose.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just filling in since he went Casper...


Wyoming?


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

BUFF said:


> Not to be a wanker..... You're not sure of how many speeds the transmission has or what gearing it has?
> To me those are basic thing's you should know when buying a pick up, if not you can have the wrong pickup for it's intended use/purpose.


it's the 6 speed. He had me questioning myself. I went over specs with the dealer and was positive he told me 6. I live In central Illinois and we don't see monster snows where I need a spec truck to preform.

I've been plowing in f150s 250s and skidders for years with no problems. Rented a loader last year that was a sissy!


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Mr.Markus said:


> So the 2020 comes with the 10 speed trans, and im hearing they changed the axle gear ratio to 3.42.... that the 3.73 or 4.10 arent options. is this true?


Gas engine is 3.73 gears with 6L90.

Diesel gets 3.42 with 10 speed "Allison."


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I’ll keep the 4.10s. Tank!


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

It's been a bit since I posted updates on here. But if you are on facebook I'm sure you have seen these. Here's some pictures and video updates.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

This is the chevy 3,000 mile review.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Just for fun!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What is the GVWR on that truck?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> Just for fun!


And before you know it you'll be working for Heineken...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is the GVWR on that truck?


not enough.....


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is the GVWR on that truck?


With or without chicken?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

the Suburbanite said:


> With or without chicken?


Yes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Yes


That's my line...lol


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

leigh said:


> You must be one of those "trust funders".It's against the plowing laws to plow a Walmart with anything that's not 20 years old, leaking fluids and loosing parts .(and money)


Hey, quit bad mouthing my truck.....
And it's only 18 yr old....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is the GVWR on that truck?


He used the metric scale.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

This site is rough I tell ya!

Here is the truck scaled without salt. I typically only run 2,000 pounds of salt. So I'll be about 150 lbs overweight. Not really worried about that...

But if it's all negative and no one cares about how the truck does I'll just quit posting about it here. I just like seeing new trucks and equipment tested and figured some here might as well.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> This site is rough I tell ya!


It's a sign of acceptance. You gotta get jumped in here:hammerhead:


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

the Suburbanite said:


> It's a sign of acceptance. You gotta get jumped in here:hammerhead:


Lol I've been around here for some time! And read tons before I signed up. Guess the beat in is done!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

You show me a guy on here that hasnt run overweight doing what we do and Ill show you a unicorn blowing snow up your....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok i had a few dark beers with dinner and friends...


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Mr.Markus said:


> You show me a guy on here that hasnt run overweight doing what we do and Ill show you a unicorn blowing snow up your....


My Isuzu w4500 was never even close! being the unicorn in lol


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Dont take this the wrong way but you look like me and Im 80 pounds overweight walking on my own....so your truck is only 70lbs overweight. Try to sneak out when they weight you...you'll be golden.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


> Ok i had a few dark beers with dinner and friends...
> 
> View attachment 198551


Looks like the OLM compound...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I was only asking about for plates. 

I saw a 12k IL plate and was curious on what the new body 1 tons were.


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> I was only asking about for plates.
> 
> I saw a 12k IL plate and was curious on what the new body 1 tons were.


I kinda got upset with the dealer over that one. I bought the truck over the phone and told him F plate. Seeing as I plan on hauling a gooseneck for our nursery I wanted the max. Didn't realize it until the plate showed up in the mail. But I just planned on swapping it when it expired.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SchertzServicesLLC said:


> This site is rough I tell ya!
> 
> Here is the truck scaled without salt. I typically only run 2,000 pounds of salt. So I'll be about 150 lbs overweight. Not really worried about that...
> 
> ...


So you tare at 9680? Is that with the salter only, but no salt?

So these new SRW they added another 500 lbs of capacity over the previous body style... nice. Thumbs Up


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Wait...no DOT # discussion??


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

prezek said:


> Wait...no DOT # discussion??


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> So you tare at 9680? Is that with the salter only, but no salt?
> 
> So these new SRW they added another 500 lbs of capacity over the previous body style... nice. Thumbs Up


That was with the rear plow and salter in. Also 35 gallons of brine in the pre wet tank.


----------

